# What the heck (hell) is this?



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Just found it floating face down(its dead) in a fishtank in my herp room...... I thought it was an excapee _Heternonotia binoei_ at frist but its bigger and dodgy lookin ( still a nice looking gecko).
Its not an _Hemidactylus frenatus_ wich is weird becuase they seem to be the only gecko we see around the house.

I am thinking its an _Lepidodactylus lugubris_ ???? But I am only going by pics I have seen on the net , and they shoulden't be down in south brissy shoud they? Bloody weird , pity its dead but if its an _lugubris_ its the best place for it I guess 

Sad thing is it looks better than some of the _Gehyra_ I keep :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hornet (Apr 12, 2008)

looks like a H. binoei


----------



## Australis (Apr 12, 2008)

Its defiantly not _Lepidodactylus lugubris_, they have pads.


----------



## hornet (Apr 12, 2008)

actually it doesnt seem to have dorsal tubercles like H. binoei so not sure what it is.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 12, 2008)

H. binoei from what I can see.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

It is 100% *NOT* _H. binoei_ I know what they look like as I keep a few color forms.......

It has a smooth body , not raised bumps/spikes like the _binoeis -_ yer what Hornet said


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Australis said:


> Its defiantly not _Lepidodactylus lugubris_, they have pads.


 
Bugger not an _lugubris_ then


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2008)

ITS A GEKKO .......................does that help you ?..............RBB


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> ITS A GEKKO .......................does that help you ?..............RBB


 
GEKKO? oh gecko .... thanks :shock:


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Geckodan..............



?????


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> ITS A GEKKO .......................does that help you ?..............RBB



bahahahahaha


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Eastern Stone Gecko?


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Eastern Stone Gecko?


 
Nup I also keep _Diplodactylus vittatus_ And its not one of them.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyones????



. . . .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 12, 2008)

its a bynoes gecko for sure


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> its a bynoes gecko for sure


 
No its not!


its nothing like a bynoes , thats like calling a costal carpet a mac.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2008)

Possibly _Nactus sp_ 

Just tying to give you direction only...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2008)

Prickly gecko.. Ryan got it right


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Possibly _Nactus sp_
> 
> Just tying to give you direction only...


 
Thanks I think it might be an _Nactus pelagicus_


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2008)

gekko is its name its a new type god dont you peeps know anything.........................................RBB (ok u got me on a typo so what it was morning and i hadnt had my coffee.............)


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Prickly gecko.. Ryan got it right


 

Wrong. I will have to post a pic of a live Prickly ( _bynoes_ )next to the dead "GEKKO" :lol: to show you the diff , as I know the pics are a wee bit dodgy.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Thanks I think it might be an _Nactus pelagicus_



Yes I looked at that - but wasn't too sure - why the hell would there be one in brissie? you think it hitched a ride with you last time you came up here? Or are they found down your way?


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Yes I looked at that - but wasn't too sure - why the hell would there be one in brissie? you think it hitched a ride with you last time you came up here? Or are they found down your way?


 
Doult it came back with me- I got droped off , the van dosen't even live @ my place . Have know Idear where it came from , never seen one before...


----------



## Hetty (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it might be a Bynoe's? :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2008)

*twighlight zone music*

Maybe in your luggage? Though it took a while to rear it's head up - so maybe unlikely??? Must be a local!


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Hetty said:


> I think it might be a Bynoe's? :lol:


 
Cow :lol::lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> *twighlight zone music*
> 
> Maybe in your luggage? Though it took a while to rear it's head up - so maybe unlikely??? Must be a local!


 

hahah why coulden't some baby crocks do the same thing , LOL


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahah why coulden't some baby crocks do the same thing , LOL



Because you have to walk into mummy and daddy croc territory for one to fall into your luggage.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 12, 2008)

could you get some more pics? 
thanks


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Because you have to walk into mummy and daddy croc territory for one to fall into your luggage.


 

LOL , nothing "fell" into my luggage , LOL


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> could you get some more pics?
> thanks


 

will when I get home after work , ryan ( I'll take a pic with a few _bynoes_ so you can see the diff )


----------



## falconboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Not sure how everyone is saying Bynoes - for starters, it looks nothing like a bynoes, and although its hard to tell size wise, if the round thing on the verandah is the size I'm imagining, its WAY too huge for a bynoes.

The other thing is, considering bynoes can't climb glass and plastic enclosures (they can be kept in open fish tanks), I would think its highly unlikely it could get into a fishtank since they can't get out of one!


----------



## hornet (Apr 12, 2008)

well it doesnt have pads so what ever it is its still unknown how it could get up there. It does look quite a bit like a bynoes, pattern is very variable, but its lacking the doral tubercles


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 12, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Not sure how everyone is saying Bynoes - for starters, it looks nothing like a bynoes, and although its hard to tell size wise, if the round thing on the verandah is the size I'm imagining, its WAY too huge for a bynoes.
> 
> The other thing is, considering bynoes can't climb glass and plastic enclosures (they can be kept in open fish tanks), I would think its highly unlikely it could get into a fishtank since they can't get out of one!



Maaaaaaaaaaybe it climbed and jumped off a shelf and the fall into the tank killed it?! *shrug*


----------



## lector (Apr 12, 2008)

maybe it designed a pulley lift system to the shelf so it could do some BASE jumping and its shute didnt open.
*rolls eyes*


----------



## Shonfield (Apr 12, 2008)

what ever it is i wouldnt mind a few haha
also like mentioned before geckodan would probably know


----------



## hornet (Apr 12, 2008)

dans online, bump it up


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2008)

Heres a pic of a bynoes and the dead geck. - the tail and neck seem to be bigger and there is a lack or spines on the tail ( only the tip of the dead geckos tail is regernerated) and body.

I don't think I need to bother finding out how it ended up in the fishtank dead anyway... prob the same way all the excapeee crickets do?

yer I know the camer sucks rump , it just wont bloody focus!


----------



## cement (Apr 12, 2008)

They look pretty similar. Could it just be a big one?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 12, 2008)

look the same, some localitys have different colour as the ones from the pilliga can be black.


----------



## hornet (Apr 12, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> look the same, some localitys have different colour as the ones from the pilliga can be black.



only thing is i cant see any dorsal tubercles which bynoes have so probably a nactus species which is a very closley related genus


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 12, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> look the same, some localitys have different colour as the ones from the pilliga can be black.



I think they look different, not only in pattern, but also in shape. For example, the head and toes.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 12, 2008)

hornet said:


> only thing is i cant see any dorsal tubercles which bynoes have so probably a nactus species which is a very closley related genus



Exackery!


----------

